# Confused about Color and Coat



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi! This is my girl Princess. I think she's absolutely beautiful and I'm wondering what her coloring and coat is. To me, she looks silver, but I've seen pictures of other colors and I am just unsure. Also, her coat seems longer than my other mice. My others are all standard, but hers seems thicker and there's other hairs that stick out.

I have a few pics to show different views of her. Thanks!!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

A diluted agouti of some kind for sure, (the dark undercoat and ticking gave that away) but other than that, I'm no help.
She looks like a silver agouti but to me, a lot of dilute agoutis look alike.

Oh and as for coat type, I would say poor longhaired.


----------



## AmyLynn (Jan 25, 2013)

I know this sounds funny but I believe what you have is a variation of the "C" allele, which usually determines albinism, but its called a "chinchilla" fur type, similar to what occurs naturally as wild type in the actual chinchilla rodent. Its C(CH), where the "CH" is superscript.
...if that helps.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep. Dilute agouti for sure. I would say lilac agouti myself. And poor angora.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Lilac agouti would have tan ticking not silver She is some sort of C-Dilute Agouti, I'd guess Mock Chocolate or Burmese based. Her coat is typical for a mature Angora doe.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ah well, I was close with the coat (we don't have angoras here..)
From what I have seen, her face seems to light to be a Burmese dilute agouti though it could just be uneven ticking, (I have two).


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! It seems it's not very easy to discern some colors.


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

I also have another female that I'm unsure of. I thought she was broken marked, and she's white with what looks like a greyish brownish to me. It's hard to tell. :?: I only have older pictures at the moment, but she's still the same.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab cage


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> fab cage


Thanks,  I try to get creative every cage cleaning and break out the hot glue gun lol I haven't used popcicle sticks in a while, but I have a bunch of random leftover boxes and tp tubes that I put together in crazy ways.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Her marking are pied, to be broken the colour patches must be the right sizes and places. It's the same gene though.


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> Her marking are pied, to be broken the colour patches must be the right sizes and places. It's the same gene though.


Could she maybe be a Dutch? Unless not because that middle coloration. (Also, she doesn't have red eyes but they sure shine in the light, weird.) Here are some close-ups I got tonight:


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Leaflyn said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > Her marking are pied, to be broken the colour patches must be the right sizes and places. It's the same gene though.
> ...


She's definitely not dutch. Because many believe there is no specific gene for dutch, it's based off of markings alone making dutch just another version of a marked mouse. I would just call her a pied. In order for her to be a dutch she would need to have the color extend halfway down her tail, further down her legs, and she'd need a whole lot less coloration on her head/back along with correct markings on her face.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Agree with above, not Dutch just pied which is all the same gene just not meeting any standard marking. Nothing wrong with being pied if not showing.


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks again!! I googled pied and I even saw some that have almost the same markings as her.  I'm still learning!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

The first doe you posted pics of, I've produced similar colours, it's definitely a c-dilute agouti.

She could be either A*c(ch)c(e) or A*c(ch)c. It is also possible she is agouti Burmse A*c(ch)c(h). In Australia, A*c(ch)c(e) and A*c(ch)c are both referred to as chinchilla, I'm unsure what name they are given overseas. The c(ch)c(e) is usually referred to as the 'darker' variant.

Here are some photos of a litter between an agouti Burmese doe and a darker chinchilla (A*c(ch)c(e)). The litter produced silver agouti, chinchilla, agouti Burmese and agouti colourpoint beige.

From left to right, agouti Burmese, silver agouti (bottom), chinchilla (Australia), and agouti colourpoint beige.



Chinchilla (Australian)



Left to right, silver agouti, chinchilla (Australian), and agouti colourpoint beige.



I hope this helps you out a bit  I write 'Australian' next to chinchilla, as I believe overseas chinchilla is silver agouti with white bellied agouti or tan. So I write Australian next to chinchilla to help clarify, I can't find any information on what A*c(ch)c(e) or A*c(ch)c is called overseas (agouti stone perhaps?).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Rambo-Bright said:


> I hope this helps you out a bit  I write 'Australian' next to chinchilla, as I believe overseas chinchilla is silver agouti with white bellied agouti or tan. So I write Australian next to chinchilla to help clarify, I can't find any information on what A*c(ch)c(e) or A*c(ch)c is called overseas (agouti stone perhaps?).


yep here in the uk chinchilla is cch/cch with either tan or white belly agouti. Here the ones you have mentioned don't have an offical name as there not recognised colours as they don't give the right shade of undercoat for the MNC standard for chinchilla and are not different enough to be classed as something else.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks PPVallhunds for that information. I knew it was different overseas, thanks for clarifying! 

Interesting they don't have a name overseas but in Aus they do, it seems some names vary in different countries.


----------

